# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Thăm 'thế giới xe hơi' tại Wheel House - cafe Sài Gòn

## thietht

Với khoảng 1.000 mô hình xe đủ dòng trên kệ, trên vách, trong tủ, Wheel House tái hiện sinh động bộ phim “Thế giới xe hơi” với tình yêu, tình bạn và những tham vọng cá nhân.


Những người lần đầu tiên đến quán thường không biết “xử lý” thế nào với nhà hàng Nam Giao bởi Wheel House nằm ở tầng trên. Cách duy nhất là cứ đi thẳng vào, nhân viên nhà hàng sẽ nhiệt tình hướng dẫn. Để rồi khi cánh cửa quán mở ra, một thế giới xe hơi đúng nghĩa chào đón bạn.
Đầu tiên là không gian trẻ trung, ấm cúng nhưng không kém phần sống động toát lên từ hai gam màu đỏ xanh, vừa mang biểu tượng của đèn giao thông, vừa như một trạm xăng, một gara với những hộp đồ nghề.
Tiếp theo là những bộ bàn ghế được thiết kế độc đáo từ những bộ phận của xe. Đó là 2 bánh xe ghép lại cho ra một chiếc ghế dựa êm ái. Niềng xe kết hợp với trục đứng cho ra chiếc ghế dựa cá tính. Một dát kiếng mỏng đặt trên bánh xe thành bàn, hay bộ ghế đôi được cách điệu từ chiếc Volkswagen Beetle lạ mắt.






Nhưng ấn tượng nhất là hơn 1.000 mô hình xe đủ loại từ xe tải hạng nặng, xe tải hạng trung, xe hơi các đời, xe đua… trên vách, trên kệ và trong tủ kính. Đây là kết quả hơn một năm gõ cửa từng cửa hàng mô hình xe trong và ngoài nước của cô chủ.
Nếu là người đam mê xe, độ tỉ mỉ trong từng chi tiết, những trang bị về đèn, tốc độ của các mô hình sẽ làm bạn hài lòng. Quán cũng không hẹp hòi nếu bạn ngỏ ý mốn chạm tay hay mượn mô hình để ngắm nghía hoặc chạy thử tại bàn.
Với "dân ngoại đạo", việc tận hưởng đồ uống yêu thích trong gian gian ấm cúng nhẹ nhàng với nhạc nhẹ sẽ cảm thấy thư giãn hơn. Song một cảnh báo vui là, nếu đến đây thường xuyên, việc “sống” giữa thế giới xe sẽ thúc đẩy trí tò mò, khiến bạn tìm hiểu thông tin về dòng xe đời xe ở các sách trên kệ tại quán, rồi trở thành "tín đồ" của thú vui này lúc nào không hay.








Thực đơn của quán khá phong phú và được thiết kế theo từng nhóm, nhưng đặc biệt nhất là nhóm W.H Drink được đặt theo các nhãn hiệu xe hơi nổi tiếng gắn liền với tính chất mỗi dòng. Ly sinh tố tổng hợp tương xứng với sự quyến rũ của Mercedes, nước ép trái cây ứng với độ bền của dòng xe BMW, cà phê ứng với Lamborghini hay món milkshare ứng với Ferrari nổi tiếng với tốc độ.
Ngoài việc chiêm ngưỡng mô hình xe, thưởng thức món nước, quán cũng trang bị nhiều loại cờ như domino, cờ vua, cờ tướng... hay các loại bài lạ như bài Juno, bài đập, bài bò để các bạn trẻ vui chơi giải trí với bạn bè. Quán mở cửa từ 8h – 22h mỗi ngày, giá các món từ 25.000 – 42.000 đồng/món.



Tờ thực đơn các món nước đặc biệt tại quán.



Covrette, món nước mang biểu tượng tốc độ với hương thơm khoai môn.
_Địa chỉ: Wheel House, tầng 1, 116 sương nguyệt ánh, Q.1, TP. HCM_

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Wheel House*


(Theo BĐVN)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## chungthuy

đẹp quá nhỉ

----------


## sacpin

chủ quán chắc là một tín đồ xe hơi

----------


## quocvuongvit

ko bit cafe mac tien k nhj
 :Smile:

----------


## lunas2

như ở ngoài đường í nhỉ

----------


## rose

ghế ngồi thiết kế hay thế

----------


## littlegirl

độc đáo thật

----------


## hcpro

sáng tạo thật, đúng là phong cách ko lẫn được vào đâu  :Smile:

----------


## littlelove

nhìn chất đấy nhỉ

----------


## hoaban

Một ý tưởng hay và độc đáo.

----------


## quanghuy00

ở đây khá mắt quận 1 mà

----------


## lungbanhhien

Anh cho em thông tin cụ thể luôn nhé, cám ơn anh nhiều

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Có quán tương tự thế này ở Hà Nội thì phải

----------

